# Online DnD game looking for player(s)



## miskip (Sep 15, 2003)

I run an online game Sunday nights and am looking for one or more players.  We currently have 4 and would like to round out the group a bit.  We are 3.0 and shifting towards 3.5.  Play is over IRC, where we have the dice roller and such.  Real easy program if you've not used it before.  We also use klooge werks as an online table top but it is not absolutely nessecary to get to play.  

A custom but mostly standard game world and we are just fun loving players looking for a few good gamers.  Email or reply if you are interested.

Skip

miskip@yahoo.com


----------



## Helmed (Sep 15, 2003)

What start time? I can't start until after 6pm but can play into Monday if it ran late.

What Lvl?
Roll stats or point buy?
Starting gold/equipment?
Would you be willing to allow AU or FR races or is it strictly PHB races?


----------



## miskip (Sep 17, 2003)

It starts 8pm EST and we usually play for 4 hours, we all do work Monday morning  

Currently its 11th level and we use the 4d6 drop lowest and arrange scores as you please method.  Starting gold and equipment is pretty much what you think is reasonable but needs to be passed through me.  Also no starting magic items, however being level 11 after everything else is worked out we can go over what magic items I'd allow.

Since its a custom world pretty much anything goes.  Its very player driven so basically we work into the setting whatever is need to fit the character idea, again within reason.

Skip


----------



## Merlion (Sep 19, 2003)

Still got any openings?


----------



## miskip (Sep 21, 2003)

Heck yup, still looking for at least one more person.


----------



## Grim Luxuria (Sep 24, 2003)

*Sounds cool.*



			
				miskip said:
			
		

> Heck yup, still looking for at least one more person.




I've been looking for a game in exact this time-block. This Sunday I wouldn't be able to start until 10pm. After that, though, I could do Sunday evenings at 8pm on a regular basis. I run d20 Modern every other Sunday, but I can adjust the hours so it ends by 8pm (it would just be a little too late to adjust it for this Sunday).

Just write if you still need a player. I'm reliable, mature and experienced (22 years of gaming), and like yourself, play for fun, not rules debates. mIRC would be cool, never gamed on it before.

My EMAIL: grimluxuria@hotmail.com

Regards,
Grim


----------



## Forged Goo (Oct 9, 2003)

I would be willing to talk this over if you need a player.  I have been playing for 20+ years and recently finished an irc game that lasted 3.5 years.  Let me know.

Forged Goo


----------



## miskip (Oct 13, 2003)

Actually two guys who said they'd join just bailed out on me.  So if you are still interested respond or email me at miskip@yahoo.com


Skip


----------



## Forged Goo (Oct 13, 2003)

I sent you an email.  Let me know but I am very interested.

Goo


----------



## DMEntropy (Oct 13, 2003)

Is this a weekly game?  or less frequent?

I DM my campaign Sunday evenings every 2-3 weeks so could play if you follow the same structure.  If you are a weekly game, I will need to look elsewhere.

Entropy


----------



## miskip (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry, this is a weekly game.


----------

